# I've had it with PC control



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems like more often than not, I have some kind of glitch, mostly pc is broken or updates screwed things up or something. I went to run my trains yesterday and no matter what I did, I couldn't communicate. They ran fine the day before. Always something. 

I will continue to use my existing MERG setup for porogramming trains with JMRI but I'm ready to move on to either ZEPX Zephyr Xtra or PowerPro command stations. I could build a hand throttle for my MERG set but I'd rather get something right off the shelf. Now I need to make decision ZEPX Zephyr Xtra or PowerPro.hwell:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

PC worked today. Not sure why it didn't work before. 

I reprogrammed my decoders to low addresses so I can run them on my Christmas layout with my new used EZ Command that I recently bought from a member. It works great! No Computer.

I also ordered an NCE PowerCab for my garage layout. I'm pretty sure 3A will be all I'll ever need. I'll still use my MERG stuff and PC for programming but I will no longer need to depend on it. Yay!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

"To err is human, to really screw things up requires a computer."


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

golfermd said:


> "To err is human, to really screw things up requires a computer."


That is because many humans built the computer.


----------

